# Looking for a group in Albuquerque



## JonnyFive (Sep 29, 2006)

or nearby, i preffer 3.5 D&D but i am willing to learn other systems
thanks in advance


----------



## Daffydd (Oct 13, 2006)

Great! 

I have a game in ABQ looking for a player.

We play 3.5 DnD, Forgotten Realms setting with several house rules.  The game runs every other Staurday from about 1800 til 2300.

What is your schedule like?


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 13, 2006)

sent an e-mail


----------

